# No more vaping in Cresta Mall



## BuzzGlo (6/7/18)

After seeing this I wanted to ask how other people felt about this?

I dont vape in public spaces with a crowd around me, even if I am outside. 

With the pending legislation around vaping and smoking and malls putting up signs like this I feel like a reject from society. Why do I choose to live and spend my earning in places that removes my right? Yes I respect other rights to not smoke or vape, not to be subjected to my vape or smoke but where is the respect for my right? Why is there no longer a space created for me? My money is good enough? 

I think if you are going to take the initiative to guard your non vaping shoppers when there is no legislation obliging you then you have to create a space for your vaping customers at the same time?

Idk Seriously considering sending a letter to Cresta telling them my family wont be shopping there and I wont shop there.

I f!@#ing deserve some respect. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/7/18)

I am honestly surprised that this hasn't happened sooner, and in more places. I am fairly certain that this sort of restriction is because of the okes that go around chucking clouds in public that do so because "ya yis, vaping isn't smoking hey and it's not illegal, watcha gonna do about it hey?! I'll smoke my vape wherever I want!"

Reactions: Agree 28 | Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar (6/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I am honestly surprised that this hasn't happened sooner, and in more places. I am fairly certain that this sort of restriction is because of the okes that go around chucking clouds in public that do so because "ya yis, vaping isn't smoking hey and it's not illegal, watcha gonna do about it hey?! I'll smoke my vape wherever I want!"


Agree 110%!
We had it coming, thanks to the “Look at me, I’m a cloud” brigade that thinks (now thought) that blowing vape clouds in shopping centres is cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 13


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/18)

I can certainly understand why they have done it... people are idiots and big cloud blowers are of course to blame. I pretty much vape everywhere and I have vaped everywhere in Alaska, Canada, USA, Germany, France, Sweden, Norway, Finland, Estonia, Russia and South Africa and I vape inside and out but am mindful of other people and the appropriate situations... Have been asked not to vape only once and that was in a pier in the wide open spaces in Canada... and that's because the owner was a TWAT!

At the end of the day just don't be a doos!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 20 | Winner 5


----------



## Pixstar (6/7/18)

BuzzGlo said:


> After seeing this I wanted to ask how other people felt about this?
> 
> I dont vape in public spaces with a crowd around me, even if I am outside.
> 
> ...


I see where you’re coming from but we have only ourselves to blame.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/7/18)

BuzzGlo said:


> After seeing this I wanted to ask how other people felt about this?
> 
> I dont vape in public spaces with a crowd around me, even if I am outside.
> 
> ...


Im not surprised to be honest. Ive seen so many inconsiderate okes blowing clouds in malls. No matter what science says about second hand vaping, its not brain science to execute some common decency for the people around you

Reactions: Agree 11


----------



## craigb (6/7/18)

Pixstar said:


> I see where you’re coming from but we have only ourselves to blame.


No WE are not. Individuals that happen to vape like idiots are responsible. There is very little if any WE that involves me in that regard. @RichJB has much more eloquently expressed how there is no single homogenous WE of vapers. In the same vein, WE as drivers are not to blame for any or all accidents on the road caused by moronic idiotic individuals.



Rob Fisher said:


> At the end of the day just don't be a doos!


I second that.



SmokeyJoe said:


> No matter what science says about second hand vaping, its not brain science to execute some common decency for the people around you


and that

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/7/18)

craigb said:


> No WE are not. Individuals that happen to vape like idiots are responsible. There is very little if any WE that involves me in that regard. @RichJB has much more eloquently expressed how there is no single homogenous WE of vapers. In the same vein, WE as drivers are not to blame for any or all accidents on the road caused by moronic idiotic individuals.
> 
> 
> I second that.
> ...


Are you in the legal profession bud? You sure as hell argue as one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb (6/7/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Are you in the legal profession bud? You sure as hell argue as one


nah, even worse. I'm an IT professional

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/7/18)

I live 5 kilometers from Cresta and frequently shop there. I have no problem with this sign or policy as there is this perceived loophole by the pimple-faced laaitjies who walk around the mall and as @BumbleBee said, flout the no smoking policy as it excludes vaping as vaping is not smoking.
The same no-smoking policy at my work was recently amended to include e-cigarettes to cover this apparent loophole.

I support the sign and happy that they have made a stance. Management must be sick of the old ladies complaining about the youngsters vaping openly in the mall - good on them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## jm10 (6/7/18)

Not surprised at all, i dont actually mind at all to be honest, reason been is I’m the guy running like a mad man through the parking lot carrying my 1 year old so he doesn’t inhale any smoke from the smokers that litter the parking areas, i wont let him inhale anything but air. 

The only time i dont vape in public is when i see a baby coming and i vape everywhere but no big clouds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/7/18)

craigb said:


> nah, even worse. I'm an IT professional


Oh crap me too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (6/7/18)

BuzzGlo said:


> I f!@#ing deserve some respect.


Good luck with this one.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (6/7/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Oh crap me too


Me three!

@jm10 same here. Same rule for no smoking in the house applies to me vaping outside. I really dont mind as I'm used to it and being where I am, it's nice to see the wild animals.

Even at malls, I try to avoid vaping around babies in strollers or little kids.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (6/7/18)

BuzzGlo said:


> After seeing this I wanted to ask how other people felt about this?
> 
> I dont vape in public spaces with a crowd around me, even if I am outside.
> 
> ...


My OCD is kicking. How the hell is that a disclaimer notice? Or has the language devolved again...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (6/7/18)

Raindance said:


> My OCD is kicking. How the hell is that a disclaimer notice? Or has the language devolved again...
> 
> Regards



Definition on WikiPedia : 
A *disclaimer* is generally any statement intended to specify or delimit the scope of rights and obligations that may be exercised and enforced by parties in a legally recognized relationship.

So I guess it kinda resembles that ? 

I've seen such notices popping up in Spur as well ..... it's sad that little brats that think it's "cool" to vape is ruining it for the actual vapers that came from stinkies .....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Raindance (6/7/18)

Daniel said:


> Definition on WikiPedia :
> A *disclaimer* is generally any statement intended to specify or delimit the scope of rights and obligations that may be exercised and enforced by parties in a legally recognized relationship.
> 
> So I guess it kinda resembles that ?
> ...


The context being declaring limits of liability and/or obligation. When setting restrictions its just so much better to use restriction notices. In any case, can't help being a sucker for semantics. The ability to communicate accurately and concisely being one of the cornerstones of civilization.

Ok, ok, I'm being an @$#0l3 I know... Will shut up now.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (6/7/18)

You don't vape where you wouldn't smoke, simple as that.

Reactions: Agree 13


----------



## Halfdaft (6/7/18)

Daniel said:


> Definition on WikiPedia :
> A *disclaimer* is generally any statement intended to specify or delimit the scope of rights and obligations that may be exercised and enforced by parties in a legally recognized relationship.
> 
> So I guess it kinda resembles that ?
> ...



It's so easy to just go to the smoking section and have a few puffs there, it really won't kill them to walk the few steps to get there...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (6/7/18)

There is an unfortunate tendency among some vapers, particularly the newer ones, to approach it with a sort of missionary zeal. Just like the newly-converted to religion will go out and try to convert the public to their religion, so newly-converted vapers will make a huge public show of vaping to get in people's faces and try to convert them too. Unfortunately, in both cases, it gets people's backs up very quickly.

To illustrate with a comparison, I feel nothing - pro or anti - about drug users. I know there are many people who take heroin and other drugs, and many people also in rehab. But it's always done discreetly and, if it's not in my face, I'm not going to be bothered by it. Out of sight, out of mind. However if, every time I went to Cresta, I was confronted with twenty drug rehab patients making a huge show of taking their methadone in public, it would soon rile me.

Britain has followed a permissive approach about vaping in public and I think it's a double-edged sword. On the one hand, it's convenient for vapers. But the flip-side is that it has quickly built public antipathy for vaping. I've taken part in a couple of discussions on British forums about vaping in public and there is an alarmingly vituperative and derisive attitude among many non-smokers. It's because they have vaping thrust in their face at every opportunity by some vapers. So one needs to weigh up the pros and cons carefully. Something being a right doesn't necessarily make it the right thing to do.

The excuse that "it smells much nicer than tobacco smoke" doesn't cut it. There is a big difference between fresh and recycled aromas. If I get into a lift and a delivery guy is carrying a stack of pizza boxes, I can enjoy the aroma of fresh cooked food. If I get into the lift and smell recently-eaten pizza on the breath of the guy next to me, then it's not so pleasant. Once aromas have passed through the mouth and innards of someone else, I don't want to be smelling them. We have a societal norm that people should not emit strong odours - good or bad. A woman with lashings of perfume is almost as offensive as a bloke with BO. That norm applies to vapers, same as everyone else.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (6/7/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> You don't vape where you wouldn't smoke, simple as that.


This ^

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Daniel (6/7/18)

RichJB said:


> There is an unfortunate tendency among some vapers, particularly the newer ones, to approach it with a sort of missionary zeal. Just like the newly-converted to religion will go out and try to convert the public to their religion, so newly-converted vapers will make a huge public show of vaping to get in people's faces and try to convert them too. Unfortunately, in both cases, it gets people's backs up very quickly.
> 
> To illustrate with a comparison, I feel nothing - pro or anti - about drug users. I know there are many people who take heroin and other drugs, and many people also in rehab. But it's always done discreetly and, if it's not in my face, I'm not going to be bothered by it. Out of sight, out of mind. However if, every time I went to Cresta, I was confronted with twenty drug rehab patients making a huge show of taking their methadone in public, it would soon rile me.
> 
> ...



Guess who's getting "cup-caked" at VapeCon  .....

But yes I do agree , some vapers tend to be all "in your face" about it which doesn't contribute to the current situation .....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/7/18)

I think we will be seeing these notices going up in a lot more places. Went for lunch at Montecasino and on the way out was confronted by 2 youngsters chucking clouds like you cannot believe. When security asked them to refrain and do it in designated areas only a screaming match ensued, including that it contained no nicotine. They were removed with the last threat being that they will be suing as the ones dad is a lawyer and the weren’t smoking. Felt like applauding, but laughed my ass of as I went merrily vaping after lifting my mod and getting a thumbs up from security. I was outside and parked outside.

This is exactly what we do not need, so prepare to see this more. Our biggest Achilles heel I believe is youngsters that want to show off, and they think that no rules apply to them. Don’t know how this will affect Vape shops if they are inside a mall, with no outside access.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## picautomaton (6/7/18)

Well at least we know have a rule, and, rules are there to be broken  I vape where I want to but in stealth mode. Poor cloud blowers they are going to be in trouble and relegated to smoking section blues.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/18)

BuzzGlo said:


> After seeing this I wanted to ask how other people felt about this?
> 
> I dont vape in public spaces with a crowd around me, even if I am outside.
> 
> ...


I am not using a FXXXING E- cig........,.


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Don’t know how this will affect Vape shops if they are inside a mall, with no outside access


That will be interesting......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (6/7/18)

I've never vaped in any mall

I promise

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/7/18)

I never vaped in malls, may be in vape shops inside the mall but only if I see other customers vaping. Also I have never seen anyone vaping inside a mall(exception of vape shops). 
It's kind of understood, if I was a non vaper I wouldn't like someone blowing clouds over my face. 
I feel sad that such a thing has to be told and put up like a warning on the doors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Animefaerie (6/7/18)

Should be seeing more of these soon. Personally I don't mind as I only vape at home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP (7/7/18)

I do enjoy a good cloud..inside my own car by myself or in the garden when my kids aren't around etc.

I started vaping because I didnt want my kids exposed to cigarettes not because of being able to create weather patterns on ground level. I almost feel that these "kids" with zero regard for others have hijacked one of the better choices I have made in my life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (7/7/18)

The problem is this... I would not want anyone to blow there breath in my face either or share recycled air,but just because you cant see air doesn't mean its not happening.
We need oxygen to survive but that is only an element/substance in the air surrounding us.
The problem is this there is stupidity involved here and its sad to say that this come from highly educated people or at least some.
It is not safe to stand in a parking lot.
It is not safe to walk in the streets.
So what has this got to do with vaping you ask and your answer is you cant see carbon monoxide which is a #1 killer and even if you can see some diesel vehicle's chucking a puff or two it is considered safe.
We should Stand Up together and ban cars and see how the legislation renders vaping as safe

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Roodt (7/7/18)

Let's be realistic here. We know vaping is not smoking. We know it is safer than smoking. 
The mass majority of people do not know this though, and vapour looks like smoke, so therefore no vaping in public spaces.

Vaping in a mall is like saying it is safe to pee in the pool because it is less harmfull than taking a poo in the pool. Even though it may be true, people still do not want to see it...

My only irritation with it all is that vapers have to share a space with smokers. Second hand smoke is not good for you. We quit smoking, and started vaping for the health benefit. Now having to vape in a smoking area is really counterproductive isn't it? 

In a perfect world, vapers would have a seperate area from the smokers (a nicer area i would hope, to help convert smokers to the nicer side).

Fact remains though that vaping in mall is a **** move, and should never have happened, and might be part and parcel of why the numpties in the big office is looking at legislating vaping. Had vapers remained less seen in public spaces, and kept vaping to selected areas, it might have gone unnoticed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (7/7/18)

And yet my brother that is still putting a plaster over a scab when its about to fall off.
Stupidity plays a major role and so does the donkey syndrome or should i say monkey see monkey do.
Its xenophobic...the fear of the unknown not the racist thing its supposed to describe.
I am pretty sure some one sitting in at the legislation talks/decisions meetings and hearings vape but he has to follow the crowd and keep his mouth shut because its above his pay grade to say something.
I wont vape anywhere in public bit you do get people that does and what is wrong about it is respect...
don't blow your breath in someone's face thinking it smells like strawberries.
Don't fog up a room that's not yours.
Don't steal.
Don't do wrong things.
That's what you had to learn while growing up and expected in society.

But for some reason carbon monoxide from cars is Ok and that includes petrol and diesel. And some might say its within legal limits it is still not safe and it still kills and cars are allowed because it makes deliveries and travelling and commuting easier and in alot of cases it shows your social status. so why has nobody said go drive in a room???
And this is not an attempt at you im just making my point in saying go vape in a room while I go pollute the Osone.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/7/18)

So instead of complaining here we should have a National Strike

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (7/7/18)

The sneaky vape

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/threads/sneaky-vaping.602226/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/7/18)

I've never seen anyone vaping in a mall (other than in the Smoker's Section of a restaurant) and I would be quite surprised if I did. Perhaps there's a difference between Cape Town and Randburg? Even the Twisp employees at Bayside Mall go outside the mall for a vape, though if you're a customer and you want to try a device, you are allowed to take a puff, apparently. But then Twisp doesn't release clouds. 

However, now that Cresta has made a big song and dance over it, you can be sure other malls will follow suit. By the time it's all done and dusted, there won't be a need for governmental legislation - the laws will already be in place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (7/7/18)

It is still safe to fart in malls.because we dont see it and because methanol is safe to breathe due to that fact.
If farts were visible and more people know what it comsists of they would be declared illegal and people would be banned from malls

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (7/7/18)

Resistance said:


> It is still safe to fart in malls.because we dont see it and because methanol is safe to breathe due to that fact.
> If farts were visible and more people know what it comsists of they would be declared illegal and people would be banned from malls
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb (7/7/18)

Resistance said:


> It is still safe to fart in malls.because we dont see it and because methanol is safe to breathe due to that fact.
> If farts were visible and more people know what it comsists of they would be declared illegal and people would be banned from malls
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


You joke, but we were standing choosing chocolate to celebrate alleged world chocolate day when this couple walked past and crop dusted us. Fetid fumes of functionally foul filth crept up our nostrils and chased us for 3 aisles. I had my vape in my pocket at the time but was too scared to take anything but shallow breaths to fight back with it. The rank aroma of raw unrelenting rotteness lingered for a good 20 minutes.

Give me cookies and cream or even dragon fruit any day over that vile villainous vestige of yesterday's beef burger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (7/7/18)

Resistance said:


> It is still safe to fart in malls.because we dont see it and because methanol is safe to breathe due to that fact.



If your farts contain methanol, you should really see a doctor.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (7/7/18)

craigb said:


> You joke, but we were standing choosing chocolate to celebrate alleged world chocolate day when this couple walked past and crop dusted us. Fetid fumes of functionally foul filth crept up our nostrils and chased us for 3 aisles. I had my vape in my pocket at the time but was too scared to take anything but shallow breaths to fight back with it. The rank aroma of raw unrelenting rotteness lingered for a good 20 minutes.
> 
> Give me cookies and cream or even dragon fruit any day over that vile villainous vestige of yesterday's beef burger.



Brilliant alliteration @craigb! I salute you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (7/7/18)

RichJB said:


> If your farts contain methanol, you should really see a doctor.


Or offer your services to BP

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (7/7/18)

craigb said:


> Or offer your services to BP


Or sell it to the Italians, Ferrari has a new division called FIAT: Fart Induced Automobile Technologies. Time to invest in baked bean stocks. Shares are about to go through the roof.

Apologies for this to all the VW owners sporting prancing horse stickers...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (7/7/18)

craigb said:


> You joke, but we were standing choosing chocolate to celebrate alleged world chocolate day when this couple walked past and crop dusted us. Fetid fumes of functionally foul filth crept up our nostrils and chased us for 3 aisles. I had my vape in my pocket at the time but was too scared to take anything but shallow breaths to fight back with it. The rank aroma of raw unrelenting rotteness lingered for a good 20 minutes.
> 
> Give me cookies and cream or even dragon fruit any day over that vile villainous vestige of yesterday's beef burger.


Vat groot happe dan is dit vinniger verby!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb (7/7/18)

Adephi said:


> Vat groot happe dan is dit vinniger verby!


Even with the smallest airflow on the berserker, too much of the tainted air would have come in

Burning sage would have been better to banish the evil!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (7/7/18)

Adephi said:


> Vat groot happe dan is dit vinniger verby!


Just for translation sake... "take bigger breaths, it will be over quicker".

I tell it to my wife in the car. She prefer this warning to "I smell popcorn".

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (7/7/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (7/7/18)

craigb said:


> You joke, but we were standing choosing chocolate to celebrate alleged world chocolate day when this couple walked past and crop dusted us. Fetid fumes of functionally foul filth crept up our nostrils and chased us for 3 aisles. I had my vape in my pocket at the time but was too scared to take anything but shallow breaths to fight back with it. The rank aroma of raw unrelenting rotteness lingered for a good 20 minutes.
> 
> Give me cookies and cream or even dragon fruit any day over that vile villainous vestige of yesterday's beef burger.


Thats my point when it comes to the stupidity part.learned people decide whats the next in thing even if you look like crap in your skinny jeans that's the only thing they sell so wear it,shut up and get over it.and we follow like mules and buy that skinny jeans.
The fart thing wasnt a joke.a fart is poisonous and flamable but because you cant see it its OK to fart and walk away.
Same like a cars fumes.ibe been in an underground parking where you get fined for smoking but the carbon monoxide fumes is more harmful but its Ok because its an underground parking and we cant see the fumes...


Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (7/7/18)

RichJB said:


> If your farts contain methanol, you should really see a doctor.


You have not seen people light there farts yet...kyk tv bro.
They even cook on methanol released from fecal matter.


Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adephi (8/7/18)

Resistance said:


> You have not seen people light there farts yet...kyk tv bro.
> They even cook on methanol released from fecal matter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


* methane

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (8/7/18)

Thats what she said.this cheap phones eish
Inwas waiting for someone to correct me on that.at least 1 person knows what im talking about


Adephi said:


> * methane



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (8/7/18)

Na i just rememberd its not an alcohol its a gas and came back to correct it.thanks @Adephi

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------

